# SQLite Datenkbank erstellen



## Hintertür (8. Sep 2011)

Hallo!

ich suche für mein Programm eine möglichkeit, eine SQLite Datenbank zu erstellen. 

Damit ich es soweit Testen konnte, habe ich über Navicat eine Datenbank erstellt, und diese dann mit dem Programm gefüllt. 

Da ich das Programm aber unabhängiger gestalten möchte (keine MySQL Datenbank verbindung, sondern Local in einem Ordner speichern) müsste ich diese aus dem Java-Programm erstellen.

Gibt es eine relativ unkompliziert möglichkeit dies zu realisieren? Sprich das einfach jeder das Programm benutzen kann, und wenn das Programm keine Datenbank findet, erstellt es sich eine?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (8. Sep 2011)

Müsstest dir die lib von SQLite für Java herunterladen, dann könntest du sie embedded verwenden. Aber ich würde bei Java eher zu H2-Database greifen. Diese kannst du auch embedded verwendet, die Datenbank selbst ist in Java geschriebend und bietet eine Grafische administrationsoberfläche.


----------



## vanny (8. Sep 2011)

Ich benutze da den SQLiteManager für Firefox und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (9. Sep 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/122865-eingebettete-datenbanken.html


----------

